# Compare Cape Resorts



## juice920 (Feb 14, 2006)

We decided we wanted to buy a summer week on the Cape.  We live in NH so we would just drive to the Cape and use the week some years and trade some years to do winter vacations instead.  The places that best fit our current budget are Cape Winds and Briarwood.  Opinions on those two resorts?

I have searched the boards and found some positive remarks about Briarwood and seen that Cape Winds apparently finished a pretty big overhaul recently.  Is anyone familiar with both to compare and contrast?  Do people feel that Cape Winds being run by VRI is a good thing, bad thing, or immaterial?

I looked at Brewster Green, Southcape and Cove at Yarmouth but listings for those in the peak summer weeks are more than we want to spend right now.  Are there others I should consider?

thanks.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Feb 14, 2006)

We own a week at Seamist in Mashpee and enjoy it.  (Make sure you get a Townhouse.)

As with most on the Cape, you mainly buy location.  We like that area of the Cape and it's close to our home in Newton.  The Townhouses are large and comfortable.


----------



## juice920 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Scott, I'll add Seamist to the list to look at.  I recently found a new list of Cape t/s for sale by owner and I found some good listings for Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee.  The units are standalone which is nice and the TUG reviews seem solid so gues I've added that as a possibility too.  As I try to narrow the list it just keeps getting bigger...


----------



## JoyC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Sea Mist*

Scott_Ru is right.  The townhouse units at Sea Mist are nice. We own a number of summer weeks there. We have been there for years and my kids love the South Cape beach, which is about five miles on the same road.

Cape Cod Holiday Esteate is also very nice, mostly 2br or 3br free standing house, on the same road down a little way as Sea Mist.  Both resorts are well managed by VRI. 

JoyC


----------



## judyjht (Feb 14, 2006)

I have owned two summer weeks at Briarwood since 1980 - for the first 15 years we used them and loved it (we live south of Boston so it is only 1 hour away) the kids were little so it was a great 2 weeks away.  

For the last 10+ years I have traded both weeks.  These two weeks (33 & 34) are killer traders.  I always get what ever I want.  I do bank exactly 2 years in advance and request early so that helps.  

If you want to use it it is a convelient location (they give you a local beach sticker).  The units are fine - nothing too fancy but none of them are on the cape that I know of.  They are two bedroom townhouses (two floors) with a small private fenced in yard.  They have a pool and tennis courts too.  

I don't know how much you are thinking of paying and what weeks they are but maybe if you tell us we can help you.


----------



## juice920 (Feb 14, 2006)

judyjht said:
			
		

> I don't know how much you are thinking of paying and what weeks they are but maybe if you tell us we can help you.



You're right, I should have included that from the start.  We're looking for a 2br in weeks 26-32 for a resale between $5-9k.  From what I've seen we're expecting to pay around $450-650 in maint fees and that's acceptable.  Thanks.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 15, 2006)

*are you doing resales ?*

Hi, I also own at Seamist and Brewster Green and have done decent trades throughout the years... all that I have  been happy with. I ended up buying resale and bought through a friend on one and then the broker that works at Brewster Green. They will send you an ongoing list of prices and whart is available. I believe its called IVS Realty. I would have to double check. I have 2BR in both, very nice locales and accommodations. The beach from Seamist is very nice and close. Brewster, further up is also a good location off of rt. 6A. I like them both and have offseason, spring weeks.


----------



## juice920 (Feb 15, 2006)

nerodog said:
			
		

> Hi, I also own at Seamist and Brewster Green and have done decent trades throughout the years... all that I have  been happy with. I ended up buying resale and bought through a friend on one and then the broker that works at Brewster Green. They will send you an ongoing list of prices and whart is available. I believe its called IVS Realty. I would have to double check. I have 2BR in both, very nice locales and accommodations. The beach from Seamist is very nice and close. Brewster, further up is also a good location off of rt. 6A. I like them both and have offseason, spring weeks.



Thanks nerodog.  I have contacted IVS and have received a pretty good list from them.  Right now I'm trying to get feedback on some of the resorts and so far I've heard positive things about Seamist, Brewster and Briarwood which has been great to hear.  Havent heard anything about Cape Winds yet but this has been a big help so far.


----------



## JoyC (Feb 15, 2006)

juice920,  You may want to spend a couple of days on Cape to tour the resorts you are interested before your purchase.  Before we purchased ours  at Sea Mist, we spent a long weekend at cape and visited 4-5 resorts there and got a chance to talk with people in the resorts.  Some of the resorts you mentioned were also on our list.  We are very pleased with 1st purchase 5 years ago and brought add'l weeks since then.

JoyC


----------



## lawren2 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Chiming in*



			
				juice920 said:
			
		

> Havent heard anything about Cape Winds yet but this has been a big help so far.



I own a Townhouse unit at Cape Winds. Those would be UNITS 101-111. They are set up a little strangely as the bedroom and full bath are on the first floor with a spiral staicase to living/dining/ FULL kitchen ( a rarity on the cape ) and a half bath.

The none TH units have a one level floor plan.

Cape Wind is one of the tougher resorts to find on-line during prime summer weeks. That wasn't always the case. A major overhaul that was completed last year has turned my ugly duckling into a silver crown resort. ( At least you know you don't have a special assesment coming at you down the road!)

You can see some nice pictures here:http://www.8664myvacation.com/resorts/cwr/index.html

Centrally located in Hyannis and 2 miles from the ferries 2 Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard. Also about 2 miles to the beaches.

VRI also has a buy 2 year membership get 3 years with RCI.
MF is around $450 including real estate taxes.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 15, 2006)

How about Surfside Resort in East Falmouth? Comments?


----------



## mike130 (Feb 16, 2006)

Briarwood also has off season bonus time you get either a three day weekend or four days mid week. (Sat thru Mon or Tues thru Fri.) besides your assigned week.
juice920 check you private messages I pm'ed you with some information on Briarwood


----------



## Patti (Feb 16, 2006)

*Brewster Green*

I think Brewster Green is a great value for your money. They are 2 or 3 BR condos with a full kitchen, good amenities for kids, and an excellent location to venture out on the Cape in either direction. It's very near the Cape Cod Bike Trail and this resort rents bikes. We love it.


----------

